# how to open .scb file



## siagon kick

I'm the new user on this forum, i want to open a book that is in .scb format. How to do so? Thank you.

okay may be i can explain a little further for those of you who are curious. From one company i have received .scb file which actually is a reference book or may be article/manual for the project that we are working for. But i don't know how to open this file. For sure it is document file but how to get the benefit out of it, is the question? Can someone help me in this regard?


----------



## Concordedly

siagon kick said:


> I'm the new user on this forum, i want to open a book that is in .scb format. How to do so? Thank you.
> 
> okay may be i can explain a little further for those of you who are curious. From one company i have received .scb file which actually is a reference book or may be article/manual for the project that we are working for. But i don't know how to open this file. For sure it is document file but how to get the benefit out of it, is the question? Can someone help me in this regard?



.scb files are not offline-ready unfortunately. From what I've read on a personal basis, you might try http://www.scribd.com/ipaper to publish the .scb file to scribd and then be able to view it. .SCB formats are basically .PDF's that you can stream online, but there is no 'SCB reader' to my knowledge. Hope that helps.


----------



## siagon kick

okay thanx, this information is helpful for me


----------

